# Mixed emotions



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

As some of you know, I lost my Little Bear (Heidi) on August 15th. It all happened so quickly - she died just 9 days after I received her diagnosis. As tough as it's been, I'm very thankful she didn't suffer.

Of course, I contacted Heidi's breeder right away when I learned Heidi had leukemia and then again to let her know that Heidi had died.

Could I stop myself from looking at the upcoming puppies on her website??? NOOOOOOO, of course not!

One email led to another and I found that there are puppies, born in August, that will be ready in October. Three boys and three girls. Two of the girls are already spoken for. As I thought about it, I thought it would be cool if the pups were born on the day Heidi died. But then again, what are the chances? August has 31 days...

Well, I sent an email asking when the pups were born along with some other questions. I wasn't all that surprised when the breeder wrote back this morning and said the pups were born on August 15th, the same day I lost my Little Bear.

So, we're working out the details right now. One of my sisters is a full-time caregiver for our 90-year-old dad and I have to work around going away with her for a VERY overdue vacation. (Overdue for my sister, that is...) I could get the puppy before we go, but I don't want to uproot her from her mom and siblings and then go away and leave her in yet another strange environment right away. It looks like it won't be a problem to get her about two weeks after she's officially ready!!!

She's not with Heidi's breeder - she's about 3-4 hours away with a co-breeder. I wish she were closer so I could meet her sooner!

So, yeah, plenty of mixed emotions. I'm still very sad about losing Heidi, but excited about a getting a new little furkid. On a lighter note, one of my coworkers said she dreamed that I didn't get one German Shepherd - I got FOUR!!! Yikes! I bet four would be fun, but think I'll stick with just one!

BTW, I'm pretty sure that her name will be Sophie.

(Not sure if this needs to be moved...)


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats on your new little girl! I cant believe she was born on the day you lost your Heidi, how bitter sweet!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your little bear...but very happy to hear about Sophie


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Congratulations!!! :congratulations:


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Sophie will help heal your heart. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations on your soon to be new addition. its so hard to lose our companions, i know when i put down my last dog, i put down a deposit on a puppy 5 days after her passing. I also left her there 2 weeks (went on vacation). although all i could think about was my puppy the whole time  make sure to post lots of pictures so we can see her. lori


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

Scarlettsmom said:


> I think Sophie will help heal your heart. I can't wait to see pictures.


ditto that

:hug:


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Scarlettsmom said:


> I think Sophie will help heal your heart. I can't wait to see pictures.


I think so too! ?
:congratulations:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

When we lost our GSD, Cheyenne almost 10yrs ago, we were devastated, it was sudden no warning. My husband wanted to wait, he caved, a week later I began my search. I had to wait almost 2 months anyway. My house was too quiet. When we brought Apache home he sparked life into everyone. Definately helped us heal.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am very happy for you. I think Heidi made sure this happened. Cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Scarlettsmom said:


> I think Sophie will help heal your heart. I can't wait to see pictures.


I agree as well. I didn't think I wanted to adopt Dolly until she came out and I got tears in my eyes and said to dh, she has Sandi's colors. She does, she's a Saint, but she has the exact coat of my Scotch Collie Sandi - my heart dog. Personality, they are both sweet, loving, they have different quirks, but she helped me (Dolly) and I hope your new pup will do the same. Dolly was probably born in June 2010, (Cycled at Christmas 2011 for the first time, puts her at 18months) Sandi went to the bridge June 2010.
It's like I have Sandi, just 3 times the size ROFL! San never was more than 45lbs, Dolly is at least 150!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I went through much the same thing after losing Max so suddenly. He died in March of this year and my new puppy was born on April 30th. Even before his ashes had been returned to me, I knew in my heart that I wanted another German Shepherd and looking forward to Sabra's arrival helped heal the wound from losing Max. Sabra won't replace Max, but she does help to fill the void and has given me something to look forward to.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but glad to hear about your new upcoming pup! I believe in reincarnation. My second male, I swear, was my first male coming back to me. I hope your heart heals quickly!


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks, everyone, for your kind words! :hug: 

I'm anxiously awaiting an email from the breeder about the puppy. She had to check with her co-breeder, who was in Canada for the Canadian national GSD show. I think I'll wait a few more days and then email again. I don't want to be a pest, but I would like to know something!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How wonderful! It was a few years before I brought home a puppy after loosing my gsd Omy and even though it had been that long, when Stosh curled up and went to sleep in her favorite spot I burst into tears- happy and sad ones. Can't wait to meet Sophie


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratuations, I'm very glad to read this! Happiness and joy about your new puppy in no way diminishes the love you felt for Heidi or your grief over her loss. There is nothing that will help heal the hole in your heart faster than a new puppy to love.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

It sounds like it was meant to be. 

Maybe some of Heidi's spirit was captured in your new bundle of joy. Enjoy your new pup, I hope she helps heal your heart.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Any updates, Susan?


----------

